# Game 36: Official New Jersey @ Houston GAME THREAD. 1/13. 7:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's keep the streak going. Nets will have to double Yao on each touch so decent games from Howard and Wesley are needed. Tracy vs Vince... my oh my how the tables have turned.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Nets: 117
Rockets: 84


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Nets: 117
> Rockets: 84


Nets scoring 117?? Would you like to draw up a box score for that?

Carter 40
Kidd 30
Scrubs 47??

And by the way you were off by like 40pts on your last prediction  

Carter v.s. T-Mac will be interesting as always, even when he was with Toronto Vince would bring his A game against his cousin. 

Finally we do NOT have a disadvantage at PF!! Jason Collins and Jabari Smith as PFs shouldn't pose as much of a threat, so maybe Juwan can have 2 good games in a role!

Unless Kidd plays like the Kidd of old and we stink no way we can lose this one:

Rockets 98
Nets 85


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

We should back up tonight's performance with another win against the Nets. Too bad for them losing Jefferson for the season. TMac vs Vince will be very interesting indeed.

Rockets 102
Nets 89


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Nets: 117
> Rockets: 84





> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 136-85, Dallas




I guess we can easily beat the Jeffersonless Nets.and since Jefferson was out,Vince will be on TMAC,this Vince-TMAC match-up will be cool to watch.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!


It's sarcasm, bud.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i just checked,now we r the 7th seed now.Let's head for the 6th!Go,Go,rockets!

:rocket:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

The way to beat NJ is to keep them in the half-court and prevent them from getting in the open-court. If the Rockets play solid D on Carter and get back in transition,they'll be in excellent shape. If Carter has a terrible night shooting,the Nets are in alot of trouble.

We have got to rebound,Yao has be aggressive tonight,and T-mac needs to be on point. The nets aren't very deep,so getting their big men in foul trouble will mean trouble for the Nets big men,and double teams on Yao will be something the big man will see almost every possession...

BTW...I'll be at the game,so look for a brotha!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-107
Net-87


We cannot and better not loose this game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh god another terrible start... Yao with 2 TOs already (3 sec and offensive foul)

11-3 Nets :no:

EDIT: Anothering F-ing offensive foul!! Is Nenad or Collins flopping or something??


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

My prediction doesn't look so bad now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

rockets should still be able to win this one


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao has 3 cheap fouls and no points... hasn't been able to post up with Collins playing a very physical game. 

One of those grind-it-out games... Yao needs to get involved, get him some jumpers JVG!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Watching Halftime with Steve Francis on it...Am I the only one who is severly annoyed by that putz?? I Literally want to slap him across the face, it's so obvious he is bitter towards the Rockets, yet when he tries to make it clear that he is, everyone else just sits back and laughs along with him while he cracks on the Rox as if the Rockets are the villians of the NBA


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Watching Halftime with Steve Francis on it...Am I the only one who is severly annoyed by that putz?? I Literally want to slap him across the face, it's so obvious he is bitter towards the Rockets, yet when he tries to make it clear that he is, everyone else just sits back and laughs along with him while he cracks on the Rox as if the Rockets are the villians of the NBA


Kenny Smith is a traitor as well. They are both condescending towards the Rockets, and it pisses me off.

I will be at the game when he visits Houston. He'll hear from me.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Super Bobby! :yes: 

Yesterday it was Juwan Howard, seriously JVG has gotten spread the offence more and make Juwan a jumpshooting powerforward, or hustle when he's not shooting.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Has Sura really improved his stroke and range? He seems much more confident in taking 3pointers than at the start of the season!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Has Sura really improved his stroke and range? He seems much more confident in taking 3pointers than at the start of the season!


He's never had a quick release, but his height helps him out. I think Sura has always been capable of making open shots, but he has trouble getting off a trey when he isn't spotting up.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh no that horrible miss, I was hoping it would swish. Oh well.. thats what you have Yao+Tmac for. Tmac's toe is troubling him again..... :verysad:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Can someone explain to me how Kidd gets a Technical Foul and we *don't* get to shoot a Technical Free Throw, but Sura gets a Technical and the Nets get to shoot a technical free throw?!?!??


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn Vince is pathetic. All he does is take advantage of bull**** calls by officials, getting paid franchise money.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura, our saviour!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Can someone explain to me how Kidd gets a Technical Foul and we *don't* get to shoot a Technical Free Throw, but Sura gets a Technical and the Nets get to shoot a technical free throw?!?!??


I noticed that as well?!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed that as well?!


Weird huh, the worst part is they actually took advantage of 2 technicals!

****ing officials making another bull**** call, how was that an offensive foul?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao once again has a terrible game on national TV... Gumby will have to give McGrady the ball on this posession.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Tmac playing excellent defence on Carter, lockdown defender for this last minute!

Damn if Yao hadn't come out from the post Rockets might've had a W.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao misses 2 FT's!


THAT WAS A BULL**** CALL.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Yao misses 2 FT's!
> 
> 
> THAT WAS A BULL**** CALL.


Totally agree. :upset: 

If only.... the officiating sucks today, especially right down the wire. Rockets should never have let the Nets come back, this just gets them less rest.

Who cares bout Yao+Tmac? We've a new Howard+Sura!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Kristic flopping left and right, LMAO!

I thought that shot wasnt going to fall, but Bobby Sura is just Super Bob tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If you told me last month that the Rockets would win a game where Yao and McGrady went 8-27 combined, no way I would've believed you. Our supporting cast is finally showing signs of life and that is very encouraging. 

Can't wait to see how Yao and McGrady do against San Antonio on Saturday.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I believe the Rockets shot the technical and missed, but they were showing the replay at the time. 

From the play-by-play:



> (6:32) [NJN] Kidd Foul: Technical (1 PF)
> (6:32)	[HOU] Barry Free Throw Technical missed


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well the Camera men suck


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao sucked, no excuses for him. He can't let himself be taken out of the game early by some foul trouble. Almost costed us the victory too... If we played any team other than NJ we would have lost tonight. he needs to toughen up mentally.

I am encouraged and discouraged that we had to rely on Bobby for our win tonight. Encourage 'cuz he shows he can do it, discouraged because I know he might not last the season for us... 

Ah well, a win's a win, I know we'd win some ugly ones this year.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Yao sucked, no excuses for him. He can't let himself be taken out of the game early by some foul trouble. Almost costed us the victory too... If we played any team other than NJ we would have lost tonight. he needs to toughen up mentally.


yes,i agree he sucked.i am really disappointed by his recent performance.but some calls on him today were just BS calls,except one in the 2nd quarter,when Vince attempted a layup,Yao stood there trying to draw a charge but was called a block foul,that's definitely a block foul,i have never seen Yao succeeded in drawing charges this season,can't he stop doing such stupid things?anyway,in the 4th quarter,Yao finally shouldered Collins aside and made a slam dunk but was called a offensive foul,that's just ridiculous,if this was a foul,how many fouls should Shaq has been called?:upset: 

the Ref,huh,Matt Boland again.Yao once told the reporter after the Houston-Mavs game:"That ref just hates me,i swear.he is seeking revenge." "Thats's in 2002 World Championships,China Vs New Zealand game,he called me a travelling,that's just a BS call,i was pissed off,then said to him:'DO YOU KNOW WHAT TRAVELLING IS?' i guess he still remembered that.actually i didn't know he was a NBA ref at all at that time."

i think the whole rockets were just too tired in the game,they were exhausted in yesterday's 120+ pts game.


----------

